# Paralympic Dressage Tickets



## LuvRacing (30 August 2012)

Hi,
Due to unforseen circumstances I have a spare ticket for the afternoon session of the dressage on Monday 3rd September and a spare ticket for both sessions on Tuesday 4th September.  Can meet you at Greenwich as will be going both of these days.
£10 each if anyone would like them PM me.  Sorry if this is not allowed but would rather someone use them than them go to waste.


----------



## Jojenks (3 September 2012)

Hi, is this still available??? many thanks, jo


----------

